# No WAN port can I set up wireless?



## blondie89 (Nov 12, 2016)

Quick question... anyone know if I can set up a wireless network through a dsl router using ethernet cables? It does not have a WAN port. Anyone know if this is possible?


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

dsl router has a builtin modem [assuming a combo unit] and has such has a builtin wan port.

But that is unimportant to setting up a wifi network. Does the router have wifi?


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

If your thought was to have a wifi network without internet that is entirely doable.


----------



## blondie89 (Nov 12, 2016)

right now I have my internet modem connected to my laptop using an ethernet cable. I have an internet router but it only has a dsl port and 4 ETH ports. Can I set up the router for wifi if there is no WAN port?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Home network configuration is:

ISP > modem > router 

What is the brand / model of your hardware?

As to your question, yes, you can setup wifi. But the devices will only see each other (ie: your internal network) and not the internet.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes you can set it up for wifi but only for one access/ip address.

You logon to the router and disable its dhcp server. You setup the wifi. You connect the modem to a lan port. You will need to change your ip address statically to gain access to the router after the setup since the dhcp server is disabled.

I highly suggest a non dsl router so you can do nat and have multiple devices connected to the router via wired and wifi.


----------

